# ab zum Poo



## Nikita (6. April 2004)

*ab zum Po*

Hey Leute,
Ich fahr mit ein paar Leuten in ein paar Wochen an den Poo.
Jetzt hat mein Freund gemeint, dass ich zum Wallerangeln dort entweder die Wallerkalle oder die gelbe Sportex brauche.
Ich hab aber nur die Super Dynamic Marine von Penta
Lg.: 2.70m
Action: -400g
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie groß die Waller dort sind. 
Glaubt ihr reicht meine Angel, oder sollte ich mir eine von den oben genannten zulegen?

Gruß Nikita


----------



## rob (6. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

hey nikita!!!
pfau neid...ich muss jetzt doch noch bis sebtember warten um an den poo zu fahren.
ich fisch dort mit 20lbs,aber deine sollte auch noch reichen.unter o.50 geflochten (ich hab eine 0.60er)würd i ned gehen wegen des starken abriebes.
ich wünsch euch ein kräftiges petri heil....lass uns hören wie es dir ergangen ist:m


----------



## Ferry (6. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

@nikita

Ich persönlich geh auf Nummer sicher bei den Wallis. Nicht unter 30 lbs, eher 50. Das hat sich bei den Größten bewährt. Das Wurfgewicht sollte nicht die 1. Priorität sein, sondern das Rückgrat,da viele beim Wallern Spannmontagen ( Stellruten ) verwenden. Wird mit dem Wallerholz geklopft auf dem Boot, dann höchstens ne 2,35-2,45m Rute wg. dem Handling. Stellruten zwischen 2,80m-3,20 gehen vom Land aus. Persönlich nehme ich nur 2,35m ,da fast jeder größere Fisch über das Boot gelandet werden muss und es einfach besser zu handeln ist mit ner kürzeren Rute. 
Ich war letzte Woche in Italien und hab nen Walli mit 2,21m u. 96 kg (!!!) und 2,07m mit 53kg "überredet". Als Rute ne Penn Nevercrack 50-80 lbs ( weiche Spitze wg. Spannung ) und als Multi ne Shakespeare Ugly-Boat großes Modell mit 50er Leitner ( das Beste an geflochtener was es gibt dafür )-> Abiebfest und die Knoten halten das was auf der Spule steht, auch wenn es nicht billig ist, gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein. ...es hat sich wieder mal bestätigt...
Man muss bei der Schnurwahl auch davon ausgehen, das ein Walli viel mit seinen Hechelzähnen zerreiben kann.
Ansonsten habe ich YAD - Big Fish Ruten mit 50lbs und Penn 320er+330er, eine Sportex BT mit 50lbs+340er Penn. Hat bislang alles TOP gefunzt und vor allem gehalten. Augenmerk lege ich auf die Verarbeitung der Ringe+Wicklung.


----------



## felix181 (6. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Die Waller dort haben bis zu 130 Kg, also ist stabiles Material angebracht. Aber Achtung: Ich fahre dort zwischen März und November zumindest jede zweite Woche runter und seit Jahren ist von Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni die schlechteste Zeit zum Fischen (Laichzeit).

P.S.: Der Fluss begnügt sich mit einem "o" - also Po


----------



## rob (6. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

da hat er recht der ferry:m je stärker desto besser.s gilt auch für den ebro.denke aber doch das ich mit meiner 20lbs rute nicht so schlecht bedient bin.die is brettelhart im blank mit einer relariv weichen spitze.die hat genug kraft zum hochpumpen und ich spür auch noch was bei einem kleineren wels.
was mir noch einfällt...ein gps ist gut von nutzen.es gibt immer wieder tage wo dichter nebel ins delta zieht.da siehst du keinen meter weit.find da einmal zurück in der nacht..is nicht so leicht.der posengucker hat sich letztes jahr in so einer situation fast masiv verfahren.der fahrt auch nur noch mit gps am po)))
viel glück nochmals,ich hoff das ich im sebtember auch so eine strecke wie ferry einfahren kann.
lg rob#h


----------



## Jani Brandl (6. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Na denn viel Glück Spass und vieeel Fisch.Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch noch...


----------



## posengucker (7. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hallo Nikita,

in welchen Camp bist Du denn. Wir sind von 22.4. bis 25.4. beim Andy. vielleicht sieht man sich.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Nikita (8. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Po*

@ posengucker
wir fahren wahrscheinlich etwas später. Ich kann das leider nicht bestimmen (weil ich nicht fahre) naja schade eigentlich

Übrigens: hab gerade erfahren, dass mich das Ganze €400 kostet!!!
             Da frag ich mich doch, wie da manche Leute so oft hinfahren können
             Ich persönlich kann mir das gerde zwei Mal im Jahr leisten


----------



## posengucker (8. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

@nikita

Etwas teuer ist es schon, aber Du wirst sehen, es ist es wert.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Ferry (8. April 2004)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

@posengucker

wenn ich nach Italien zum Welse verhaften fahre, zahle ich für eine Woche (mit Zelt ) alles in allem auch so ca.300-400 € incl. Angelerlaubnis fürs Quartal f. 2 Personen. 
( Verpflegung z.Teil mitgebracht) 
Ich denke dass man nicht günstiger kommt.
Aber einmal die Urgewalt an der Rute spüren,den Drill und letztendlich (wenn alles hält ) den Walli sicher zu landen--> das entschädigt alles!

Gruß clemens


----------



## Giorgio (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte im Juni zusammen mit meinem Kumpel zum Po nach Italien Waller angeln. Wer hat einen guten Tip für Unterkunft, Boot mit Echolot und Preis ca 300,- Euro pro Person ? Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr ? Ist Juni ein guter Monat oder sollen wir früher oder später fahren ?

Gruss

Giorgio


----------



## Hoad (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*



			
				felix181 schrieb:
			
		

> seit Jahren ist von Mitte Mai bis Mitte Juni die schlechteste Zeit zum Fischen (Laichzeit).
> 
> P.S.: Der Fluss begnügt sich mit einem "o" - also Po


also könnte juni schwierig werden. aber vielleicht haste ja glück und die welse sind schon fertig mit dem laichgeschäft


----------



## Giorgio (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Dann also lieber Anfang Juli ??? Und wohin genau ? Hab das hier gelesen...

http://www.wallercamp.de/

Hört sich gut an, oder ? Kennt jemand dieses Camp ???? Schon mal da gewesen ? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ???


----------



## rob (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

ein echter geheimtipp ist das waller adventure camp.das ist ein kleines familieres sehr bemühtes camp.wir fahren da auch immer hin....guckst du unter http://members.chello.at/walleradventurecamp
kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen.lg rob


----------



## posengucker (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

HI,

ich würde Dir auch das von Rob angesprochene Camp empfehlen. Du bist mitten im Delta und hast sehr nette Betreuung. Der Zeitpunkt ist schwer abzuschätzen. Kommt immer auf die Wassertemperaturen an. 2003 ging es bereits sehr früh los, 2004 extrem spät. Ist immer ein Lotteriespiel. Wir hatten bei den ersten beiden Po-Trips immer extrem viel Treibgut und sandiges Wasser. Dementsprechend waren unsere Erfolge, trotz massiven Guidings. Im September hat es dann gut geklappt.

Unterschätzt die Wetterumschwünge dort unten nicht. Ein harmlos aussehendes Gewitter kann zu einem gewaltigen Sturm ausarten. Mir ist 2004 das zwei Mal passiert.


lg
Pogu


----------



## Giorgio (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Was kostet dieses Camp ? 

Gruss

Giorgio


----------



## rob (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

ruf einfach mal harri an.die nummer findest du auf seiner oben verlinkten seite.
wir haben so mit an und abreise,grossem boot +benzin+zimmer+köder+gedränke+frühstück und manch feines essen um die 700 euro bezahlt.
por person für eine woche.was nur die zimmer mit boot für eine woche kostet,rechnet isch nach der bootsgösse und dem arpartment.bei uns waren das ca 400€.wenn alles gut geht fahren wir heuer 2 mal zu ihm.das erste mal fix in der letzten aprilwoche..freu....
lg rob


----------



## Giorgio (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

vielen dank für die antwort. wann kann man den am besten hinfahren ? müßte so ab juni bis mitte juli oder ab 4. august-woche sein wegen meinem urlaub. wann würdet ihr fahren ? wollen waller fangen ! groooooße waller !!


----------



## rob (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

ja grosse waller wollen alle fangen:maber ich kann dir sagen,so leicht ist es nicht.
die ersten male machst du hundert fehler und dann herrscht dort ein enormer angeldruck.d.h. die welse sind zum teil verklopft und beim bojenspannen gehört eine gute platzwahl,glück und ausdauer dazu.wenn du pech hast,ist das wasser zu hoch,zu niedrig,treibgut kommt von oben runter,das wasser ist sandig die fische stellen sich regungslos am boden,es gibt plötzlich genug andere dinge in massen zu fressen,........
aber es ist genial und ich freu mich schon wieder wie blöd gemeinsam mit dem werner durch das podelta zu driften,immer mit dem blick am echolot..und dann plötzlich die sichel am schirm...schiesst von unten rauf richtung köder und zack:m:l :l :l
wir kennen leute die fahren schon zum 5 ten mal am po und haben immer noch keinen wels gefangen..das is hart!lg rob


----------



## posengucker (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hi Giorgio,

wenn Du Juni, Juli oder August ins Delta fährst nimm Dir auf jeden Fall jede Menge Mückenmittel mit. Pass aber auf, daß das Mückenmittel nicht mit den Ködern in Kontakt kommt, sonst vertreibst Du nicht nur die Mücken.

lg
Pogu


----------



## Ansgar (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Moin,

ich habe da ne etwas andere Meinung - nicht je haerter desto besser.
Zumindestens dann nicht, wenn man vom Boot fischt. UNd die Behauptung, nur 2 Ruten wuerden den Zweck wirklich erfuellen, teile ich so kategorich auch nicht...

War dabei wie Waller am Po bis 80kg an ner -250gr Rute gefangen wurden. 

Wo soll der Fisch denn gross hin, wenn Du ein Boot hast? Wieso brauch ich da ne 50er oder vielleicht gar ne 80er mit der ich nen 500kg Marlin abdrillen kann?

Ist da ein bisschen Groessenwahn dabei oder wie? )

Ansonsten muss es auch nicht unbedingt das Delta sein - gibt auch z.B. ein Camp im Mittellauf (Fam Heiner), von dem ich auch schon gutes gehoert habe...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## rob (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

@ansgar:du hast sicher recht,wenn du nur von der tragkarft der schnur und dem druck der rute ausgehst.
du musst aber auch bedenken das du so einen fisch aus einem versunkenen baum oder der gleichen rausziehen bzw davon weghalten musst.
da reibt die schnur über alles mögliche...deswegen der enorme durchmesser.
ich selber fisch mittlerweile eine 0,28 er powerline(multi+20 lbs rute) und einmal eine 0,34 er universe(stationär+5lbs rute).
wenn ich mit der 5lbs einen biss bekomm brauch ich drei mal so lang beim drillen wie mit der 20 lbs.
das mag am meer wohl ganz lustig sein aber am po kann es den verlust des fisches bedeuten.
lg gen downunder
rob

p.s. am mittellauf ist der angeldruck noch höher,da dort viele camps liegen.im delta haben wir in dem bereich ein grosses und einige kleine.
auch hast du hier mehr wasserflächen...viele seitenarme und den hauptstrom.da findest du immer noch gute abschnitte die nicht verklopft sind.oben hast du nur den hauptstrom...


----------



## Ansgar (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hi Rob,

klar, da hast Du wohl recht - der Hinweis bezgl Schnuere ist sicher richtig, klar muessen die etwas groeber ausfallen. 
Bei den Ruten denke ich aber, dass die von Dir erwaehnte 20IBS durchaus sinnvoll ist oder vielleicht ne 30er, ne 50er ist schon hart ...
Klar mit ner zu leichten Rute sollte man auch nicht antanzen und 250gr ist sicher das absolute Minimum, da hast Du schon recht ...
Und mit ner 50er oder gar 80er drillt man sicher kuerzer, was evtl auch fischgerechter ist - das ist auch klar...
Der Spassfaktor bei so hammerhartem Angeln ist dann meines Erachtens aber recht gering-denn Du faengst ja nicht jeden Tag nen 150 Pfuender... (und wie gesagt, selbst den kann man mit ner leichteren Geschichte fangen)

Bezueglich des Deltas: da gibt es doch schon seit Jahren diverse Angelcamps da unten? Haben da nicht sogar immer 3 im Blinker geworben? Klar, mehr Wasser hast Du (und Du kannst z.B. auch bei Hochwasser aus dem Hauptstrom raus und trotz harter Stroemung noch fischen) - aber evtl auch mehr Angler..
Und im Mittellauf weiss ich nur von einem vernuenftigen...
Aber will garnicht gegen das delta reden - war nur ne weitere Empfehlung-  ist schon schoen da unten...

Aber ist jetzt auch schon ein bisschen her, dass ich in Italien gelebt habe und aktiv im Po gefischt habe (und ich war natuerlich  ausser am Anfang eh nicht in einem Anglercamp fuer deutsche Touristen) da mag sich einiges geaendert haben... ) )

Also, all the best 
Ansgar

PS: auch wenn ich jetzt in Aus lebe, habe ich auch schon mal in nem Fluss gefischt ... ) ) )  Hier gibt es uebrigends auch ein paar Fluesse - und da gibt es z.B. ne Cod - Art da kannst Du Deinen 100Pfund Wels als Koederfisch nehmen, der Cod wird naemlich drei Mal so gross...
Vielleicht hast Du ja mal Lust, Deine Wels Ausruestung mitzubringen und Dich da mal persoenlich vorzustellen ) ) )
(Habe den Kommentar aber nicht uebel genommen - bin gerne Meeresangler )


----------



## rob (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

hey ho ansgar!!
jetzt mach mich aber nicht heiss,bitte!!!!
bei deinen aussagen muss ich wohl bald einen flug nach ausi buchen..wo nehm ich nur die kohle her:c
1oo pfund köderwels...wie geil ist das denn:m
und über meeresangeln würd ich nie schlecht reden..bin ja selber gerade begeisterter lernender..wollte nur auf die unterschiede hinweisen.
ich bin auch jemand der lieber so fein wie möglich fischt....was glaubst wie die am po den kopf schütteln wenn wir die 5 lbs auch dabei haben...grins...
lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Ansgar (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*



			
				rob schrieb:
			
		

> was glaubst wie die am po den kopf schütteln wenn wir die 5 lbs auch dabei haben...grins...
> lg aus wien
> rob




Hehehe, ja - oder wenn Du sagst, Du bist nur zum Koederfische stippen gekommen, um dann direkt nach OZ weiter zu fliegen ) )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: der Cod ist uebrigends geschuetzt wegen vorheriger Berufsfischer Ueberfischung - da gibt es keine Angelcamps oder guided tours und da ist zum Glueck auch nichts mit abmurksen fuers Siegerfoto und so...


----------



## Dorschi (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hallo Ansgar 
Kann es sein, daß Du den Potatoe- Cod meinst?
Hob mal einen Filmbericht der Taylors darüber gesehen.
Beste Grüße
nach Aussie- Land!


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Moin Dorschi,

der potato cod ist doch ein Salzwasserfisch, wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht?

Ja, gerade noch mal ueberprueft: http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Epinephelus&speciesname=tukula

Hier ging es ja um Suesswasser...

All the best aus Aus
Ansgar


----------



## Albrecht (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Hi Ansgar,
meinst Du den Murray Cod? 
Hast Du schon mal auf die Burschen gefischt?

LG,
Al


----------



## Dorschi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*

Yupp da hast Du recht, war ein Salzwasserfisch.
Aber was heißt bei den Aussies und Kiwis eigentlich nicht Cod? Ich glaube nur die Seepferdchen oder?


----------



## Ansgar (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ab zum Poo*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ansgar,
> meinst Du den Murray Cod?
> Hast Du schon mal auf die Burschen gefischt?
> 
> ...




Hi Albrecht,

das siehst Du richtig.

Siehe http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/Spe...name=Maccullochella&speciesname=peelii peelii - aber siehe auch "rote Liste Eintrag" als critically endangered...
Daher ist das mit dem Fischen nicht so einfach. Der Fisch ist komplett geschuetzt - was das Angeln quasi ausschliesst. Hohe Strafen auf tote Cods...
Aber die Angelei ist eh nicht einfach, denn der Fisch steht immer in dichtesten Unterstaenden, hat ein boeses Temperament und geht nach dem Biss direkt ins Dickicht... 
Fuer nen grossen Cod brauchst Du nen Trecker mit Winde ... )
Mit der Angel wird das nichts mehr... (wie gesagt bis 300IBS)

All the best
Ansgar


----------

